# Help with a TWP Tweak



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

I love using my TWP but i have an idea:

You know were it says at the top "TIVOWEBPLUS PROJECT - v.1.2.1"
what file do I append/change so the top says "TIVOWEBPLUS PROJECT - v.1.2.1 LIVINGROOM" or whatever. I have looked through the files and am overwhelmed. If someone can help me find the file i would appreciate.

I have two Dtivos that i want access to. I orignally thought i could get along just using different themes to distinguish, but i really like sortof

YES! i had already thought about just remembering the i.p. addresses but it would be cool to have it labled to make shure i have the right i.p/port

Thanks for the help!

ddrumer


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

There's definitely a way to change this to read whatever you want. It has to do with editing one of the file in the tivoweb folder, but for the life of me I can't remember which one right now. I know I have it written down around here somewhere; I'll do some digging and see if I can find it.


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, I knew there was. I will continue to search as well. Let me know if anyone finds out first please.

ddrumer


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

Can we say . . . . . . html.itcl 

It took a while but i finally got smart and right clicked on the page while in TWP and viewed the source. Then i looked for the heading of the page and there it was. So i started with the file named html (seemed logical . . . right?) Finally i just tacked on the name Livingroom to the end on the header section. 

For anyone who wants to do this: 
1. ftp and download that file (i recomend changing it to html.bak.itcl and then downloading, just incase)

2. ctrl-f and find the text: VERSION&nbsp

3. i just put a space and put Livingroom, for now i.e.: VERSION&nbsp Livingroom

4. Rinse and Repeat for other dvrs


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I just named them in my hosts files. Just punch the name that into the web browser, FTP client, or telnet app.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I used the color schemes to tell which is which, but still cool. :up:


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I just look at my address bar
http://livingroom_tivo
http://bedroom_tivo
but yes very very cool


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

yea . . . but i also changed the Realm for the log in from "TiVo-web"

Just search for "realm" in the same file and whalah!!!!!


----------

